# Info On French Mantle Clock



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,

I would appreciate assistance indentifying one of my clocks.

I bought this clock about 12 years ago ..... basically I liked it so much I had to have it. It's in lovely condition.

Unfortunately I can't post pics yet as I'm still trying to take decent watch / clock pictures & then learn how to post them.

(bad pics can't be me so must be the camera !)

The clock is a small (about 12"high) wooden cathedral shape with inlays, brass feet, hinged rear door with window .

Face is white enamel. F/S adjustment at top front.

Style wise it looks like early 1900's to me.

Movement is circular brass with pendulum. Marked CH V CNE then Paris underneath (V is larger & the other letters are underlined)

Stamped with number 50618.

It sits on my fire place mantel & keeps ok time ( runs a tad slow but I haven't tried to adjust it)

I wonder if the movement is original or a later refit .

Any info would be appreciated . Will post pics of this and another one when they are good enough.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Without pics I doubt very much anyone is going to be able to help you much , what you are asking is like me saying I have a black car with 4 doors and 4 wheels and looks a few yrs old can you help me I.d it


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

pugster said:


> I have a black car with 4 doors and 4 wheels and looks a few yrs old can you help me I.d it


Ford Focus


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Damm , some ppl on here are good


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Pugster,

Point taken. I will try posting a couple of pics soon & would welcome input then.

Just got home from dinner at a friends place.... been friends for long time but didn't know he is a closet pocket watch buff. He showed me 6 of them & a couple were really nice.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------

